# Menu suggestions including foie gras



## CraigWilson (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi.  New to the forum.

I received a full 1 1/2 pound foie gras from Hudson Valley Farms and froze it.  I think I know how I will cook and serve it - pan-fried, on toast, probably with port wine reduction sauce and possibly marmalade on the side.  Sauterne will be the wine pairing; that's traditional.  I've had some version of that in restaurants and it was glorious.

My question is whether it should be served as a first course or main course.  I suppose it could be either, and each serving will be about 2 ounces and very rich.  Any suggestions as to what course could either precede it or follow it?  Thanks.


----------



## LizStreithorst (Apr 21, 2016)

I'd give them a taste of it prior to the main meal, serve the main meal and let them pig out on it after the main meal.  Rather that serving a sweet heavy desert I'd offer fruit slices with slices of good cheese, and the fois gras.  I love the stuff but not everyone does.


----------



## menumaker (Apr 22, 2016)

I would suggest you serve it as a starter, pan fried with a sprinkle of sea-salt and ground black pepper, with toast on the side. No wine reduction as it will make the toast soggy but instead ,add a little port to your marmalade to slacken it a bit and serve seperately in a pretty bowl for people to help themselves.
Also, once cooked you can slice leftovers, freeze slices and use another time on crackers or crusty bread with drinks.


----------



## CraigWilson (Apr 24, 2016)

menumaker said:


> Also, once cooked you can slice leftovers, freeze slices and use another time on crackers or crusty bread with drinks.


Thanks for the suggestions.  When you've frozen pan-fried slices, how did you reheat them - or did you simply let them come to room temperature before placing them on the bread or toast?


----------



## menumaker (Apr 24, 2016)

Don't reheat the.. Just defrost what you yhink you'll need, let them come to room temperature and serve on crackers or, better still, little triangles of toast with drinks as a posh aperitif. Don't worry about accompaniments, just plain or with a sprinkle of sea-salt will suffice.
Enjoy


----------



## Rocklobster (Apr 24, 2016)

You can use small slices of it to serve on top of other meats..liked in the dish, tournedos rossini..


----------

